# Another New Doe!



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

I am really excited about this one! I will be getting her after she freshens.

http://legacysministock.net/seniordoes.htm

Son Bonnet is her name. I cannot wait to get her! Plus, she's supposed to have a wonderful personality.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well you know I'm a fan of Buttin'Heads goats.  I have 3. Congratulations!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cool beans!!! she looks really nice


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She is nice!!! I hope she gives you some doe kids!!! Although she wouldn't be bad to keep a buck out of either!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She's a nice doe.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW! Congratulations! She is a very pretty girl!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

She is gorgeous! Congrats! That is sooo exciting !


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

My friend Teena owns her champion daughter Carnoustie. Nice doe.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, she's a beautiful doe! Congrats!!


----------

